# fuengirola for kids



## Mancity79 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi there,
My name is Geraldine and our family is relocating to Fuengirola at the end of the school year. We live in France at the moment. I am French, my husband is English and we have 3 beautiful daughters (7, 4 and 1).
I would like to know if you could guide me towards some websites/names for some summer activities for them. The youngster might be too young.
I am researching some clubs, sporting activities, English club etc etc... anything morning/afternoon/all day!
I have been searching on internet but it's all about holiday camps etc..
Thank you for your help,
Really appreciate it.
Geraldine


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I enrolled my son in the British College in Benalmadena for Summer School last year thinking it would give him a chance to mix with his soon to be classmates & have some fun doing activities as advertised such as swimming etc.
It did non of those things! Maybe my son was just unlucky that year?!
Anyway............. he did meet a lovely Russian boy the same age as him who was here for 1 months vacation and also enrolled to help improve his English (most kids were Spanish!). They still stay in touch.
It was about €500 for 1 month I think, full time. Maybe a thought for your 7 year old?
Have you looked at Costa Women? Its another 'online community' thing. They might be able to point you in the right direction. Even mums and tots for you and the little one? I am sure they have a coffee morning in Feungirola?
There is also a sports centre in Benalmadena with an ice rink (see link below). No idea what it is like. My kids are older and we did ice-skating to death in South Korea! Think my hubby said the indoor pool was ok.
Do your kids speak Spanish? In my experience in Korea the likes of gymnastics and taekwondo had separate classes for English speakers, for safety reason.
Not sure that happens as much here? 

Benalmádena Ice Skating Club - Sporting facilities, Benalmádena - Provincia de Málaga y su Costa del Sol

I haven't been here that long and like I said my kids are older. Maybe someone else would have better ideas? Best of luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mancity79 said:


> Hi there,
> My name is Geraldine and our family is relocating to Fuengirola at the end of the school year. We live in France at the moment. I am French, my husband is English and we have 3 beautiful daughters (7, 4 and 1).
> I would like to know if you could guide me towards some websites/names for some summer activities for them. The youngster might be too young.
> I am researching some clubs, sporting activities, English club etc etc... anything morning/afternoon/all day!
> ...


Her most things are arranged through the town hall (ayuntamiento) but they're just getting around to advertising stuff for Easter so... The other places are private schools in the area, but their activities will probably be centred around English and remedial classes...
Here's a link to the town hall. I can't see any English text and strangely enough there's nothing about Spanish classes. I thought all these places offered Spanish, but there is an English club! Anyway try writing an email and see if they reply!
Ayuntamiento de Fuengirola


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuengirola has the best fish and chips on the CdS - The Crispy Cod:
Crispy Cod Fresh Fish and Chip on the Costa del Sol Spain

It beats many I've had in the UK as well.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

You need to come a bit further North Baldilocks. Nowt beats fish & chips on the Quay in my home town! 
& my kids hate fish & chips! They both spent last night drooling over the tv watching The Hairy Bikers in Asia! Its whatever you have been brought up with?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Have a look at Marbella Family Fun


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Also, there is a very good zoo in Fuengirola and a butterfly park in Benelmadena.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't know if you'd want to travel as far as Marbella but this gives you an idea of what might be on offer at International Schools- http://www.bsm.org.es/media/350545/Summer School Bi Fold (download version).pdf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Her most things are arranged through the town hall (ayuntamiento) but they're just getting around to advertising stuff for Easter so... The other places are private schools in the area, but their activities will probably be centred around English and remedial classes...
> Here's a link to the town hall. I can't see any English text and strangely enough there's nothing about Spanish classes. I thought all these places offered Spanish, but there is an English club! Anyway try writing an email and see if they reply!
> Ayuntamiento de Fuengirola


PS Most children just mosie on down to the local pool, but be aware that Spansih timetables are very different than the UK, and even more so in the summer. The family lunch might well be 15:00 - 16:00 although the kids might eat before and the kids will probably not be in bed before 22:00 and more likely 24:00. Our pool doesn't actually open untill 12:00, the time when many Brits are sitting down to lunch. For many that's when the morning begins! But it depends on how Spanish the area is as well I suppose...


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi. The Bioparc (zoo) in Fuengirola is brilliant for kids, it's a lovely place to spend the day and during the summer is also open at night so you can see the nocturnal animals. There is a magazine called "Costa Kids" which has lots of information on activities etc, from what I can remember its a monthly magazine. The aqua park is ok, but there are nicer (and cleaner) ones around the area. Hope this helps. X


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

There is plenty to do with little ones here like the Sea life centre, water parks, or just spending the day at the beach or the local park. But it was my assumption that the OP was asking about specific organised Summer schools / programmes / activities that her children (at least the oldest) could perhaps attend perhaps alone? Not necessarily aimed at holiday makers but at children who live in Spain (with parents perhaps at work during their school vacation time). I could be wrong?


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Kids Activities - Costa Kids

Costa Kids has a web page. Looks like it has some good info, in English!


----------

